# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Fit's in 'e Groat 'e day

## Nwicker60

John O' Groat Journal headlines for March 28, 2014
EMBARRASSED is how Wick Academy described its reaction to the behaviour of fans ejected from Harmsworth Park for throwing objects at each other and starting a fight outside the ground during the biggest came in north Highland football.  Several people were removed from the ground during the derby match between the Scorries and Brora Rangers, as rival fans threw missiles at each other, on Wednesday night.  It was also confirmed that stewards had to intervene to break up a fight between two supporters on South Road as fans were leaving the ground after the match.  The club will be imposing a zero tolerance policy on anyone clearly identified as having caused trouble and impose a lifetime ban from Harmsworth Park. 


BENEFIT claimants, who have lived in their home for at least 17 years, are furious at only just finding out they should have been made exempt from paying single penny of the "bedroom tax".  The spare room subsidy came into force in April last year when claimants saw the amount of housing benefit they were entitled to, reduced, if it was deemed they had more bedrooms than they required.   However, it was announced in January that a loophole existed, where tenants in social housing on housing benefit whose claim has not change since before 1996, are covered by old regulations as they were unchanged by the UK government's reforms.


A THURSO community representative has described as "absolutely ridiculous" the amount of time it is taking to deal with an application for a planned new supermarket in the town.  Bob Earnshaw, who chairs the town's community council, hit out this week over the delay in getting a decision on the application from Tesco to renew its consent for the store.


A CAITHNESS farmer's bid to construct four new wind turbines, has been blown out by councillors amid fears they would be a blot on the landscape.  Developer Wind Harvest Ltd yesterday said it was disappointed with the outcome of its bid to construct the 99.5 metre-high turbines on land near Lochend Holding, Barrock and confirmed it was considering an appeal.


THE 1940 HMS Exmouth Association is to form a permanent link with Wick's Sea Cadet unit, TS Campbell, to keep the memory of those lost during the World War Two tragedy alive.   A variety of special events on June 21 and 22 will formally launch the tie-up.


A PAINTING of Shore Street in Thurso by renowned "matchstick man", artist T.S. Lowry, has sold for a whopping £842,000 at auction.  The work went under the hammer as part of a collection which fetched over £15 million in total.


A WOMAN was left disgusted after being targeted by a scam which claimed her father left unclaimed life insurance in Canada worth almost $5 million.  Lyn Morrison was astounded to receive a letter from a Canadian accountant claiming her father James Morrison, who died 35 years ago had a seven-figure sum of money left in his name.   But she is not aware her father had ever been to Canada and is convinced she has been targeted by a con artist.

----------

